# Newby here



## Reelescape1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Been lurking for a while and really enjoy your boats, lights, and the reports! I've been gigging Chas. SC waters for ~ 15 yrs. and have been all over on lighting. Currently running underwater LED but, like all us old guys, the eyes are going. I'm interested in going to a generator and the HPS lights and have found most answers in search except wiring. Can you guys post some pics/explanations of your wiring HPS's w/caps to gennys??


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*welcome*

Welcome brother. I'm new to the site this year as well. Good luck on the upcoming season. Save some for the rest of us!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Small 150 w/ Cap [55uf] added will fit in the same housing. 

It's compact enough and still lite enough to be self contained. [with good mounting bracket]

Here is a link to a schematic to wire a cap in.

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/showthread.php?3632-How-do-I-install-Caps-on-NPF-lights



E-Conolight has 150's now that are HPF [High Power Factor] They have caps already in them.

Now if you go with 400HPS units...You really need to build a light box. The 400's weigh in at aprox. 40lbs. This creates a LOT of stress on the housing when you mount them on a boat. So you leave the socket and the bulb in the housing and mout everything else in a remote box.











"What's all dem wires for PaPa?"


----------



## Reelescape1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks X-shark! I was really wondering about the lights to generator connection(s) and specifically on Honda 2000. For four lights would you wire them all together and use one receptacle or split them between both receptacles or wire to two switches, etc.?? Thanks man!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very clean set up X Shark


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I have 1 - 150 & 400 plugged into one outlet and the other 150 & 400 plugged into the other outlet.


----------



## Reelescape1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks man! Very nice set-up!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

XShark that is an awesome set-up and for us electronically challenged far above anything we have out there.I'm using a splitter on my plugs and have a 400 and 250 HPS on each. So far so good.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*I too*



Reelescape1 said:


> Been lurking for a while and really enjoy your boats, lights, and the reports! I've been gigging Chas. SC waters for ~ 15 yrs. and have been all over on lighting. Currently running underwater LED but, like all us old guys, the eyes are going. I'm interested in going to a generator and the HPS lights and have found most answers in search except wiring. Can you guys post some pics/explanations of your wiring HPS's w/caps to gennys??


have gigged all over the south east US coast.

I have noticed more and more guys moving to high quality LED's while fewer are going to High intensity generator above water driven lighting.

I'm not sure if it is added Fuel cost /maint. clutter etc.

LED's are getting better all the time i understand some colors also penetrate the water column without as much refraction also making it easier on the eyes.

It's amazing what you can do with a 12v battery and a few low amp draw LED lights.

All without breathing noxious fumes or noise pollution.

Some guy's get carried away... it's just fishing keep it simple.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> LED's are getting better all the time


True, but to get anything with high lumes......they are very expensive.

I do know people that are using halogen 110V and sticking them underwater. I actually haven't seen it, but I'm not as keen on it yet,as it has to be watertite safe.

http://www.theledlight.com/lumens.html

150HPS = 16,000 Lumes @ 1.4amps -[110V]
250HPS = 28,000 Lumes @ 2.5amps -[110V]
400HPS = 51,000 Lumes @ 3.8amps -[110V]

Try to find that kind of light in LED's.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I've put 2 of these on a boat as deck flood lights.

http://www.hellamarine.com/?a=3&t=3&View=FullStory&productID=690&pcid=170



















They are a VERY nice product. They are LED's and they are not inexpensive @ aprox. $168ea.

The spec. on them are as follows.

15W (< [email protected] / <[email protected])

*Light Output*
600 Lumens each


*Colour Temperature*
6500K


----------



## Reelescape1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I use two of the singles now. I don't have a pic at night but they're ok, the pics (cuz I've never seen in person) of HPS lights is much, much brighter and a larger area. These were meant to be on a transom underwater. 

http://coastalnightlights.com/Gen3-UW-Lights.html


----------

